# My 10 Gallon Tank



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's the shipwreck and crew of the Jolly Roger. I'm one of those doofy people who likes the tacky decor... That, and long-standing a pirate fantasy.  
I've never posted pics up here, so I hope this works out right. 
Also put in a pic of Cheech in his treasure chest.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

*And...*

Chong chillin' with Davey Jones. :fish: :fish:


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I hate to rain on your parade here, but the yo-yo's really do not belong in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, I know. I found that out from another member a while ago. I'm planning on getting a 50 gal, with plenty of play-room for them.  Thank you for the heads-up!  I LOVE help and advice about aquariums. I'm still learning.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

For it not to be natural. I really like it. usually I hate tanks like this but you really made it look good.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Ricker.  I'm figuring I'm gonna catch a lot of flack on here for having a hokey tank. I'm re-living my childhood.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm also a fan of natural tanks but it looks really cool! You have excellent tank decorating skills.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Too each his own. What ever you like is fine as long as it works for the fish. I like the ship but I would be concerned about the fish getting tangled in the strings. Nice look. The pile of "jewels" is a nice touch too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Buggy and JOM20!!  
Thankfully, the threads aren't loose enough to tangle anything. The little dudes TOTALLY dig swimming in and out of the sails playing hide-n-seek, too. When I get the yo-yo tank, I might go a little more "natural".  with live plants, driftwood, and perhaps just a bridge (or bodhisattva).


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

yea i grew up with hokey tanks so this was def a trip down memory lane - you did a great job cuz it made me grin and it doesnt look tacky at all lol - the good news is with all the ornaments, so long as you dont scrub them off, is a great additional holding place for beneficial bacteria


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Great to know, lochness! (I keep having the urge to call you 'Nessy')  I didn't know about the beneficial bacteria!  Thanks for the positive vibes, dude. Glad you got a grin out of it. 
Happy days! :lol:


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tank looks great! You def. pulled the pirate ship off! Keep up the good work, looking forward to see your larger tank when you get it set up.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

How much did that ship cost you. I was going to do a pearl harbor tank. In my ten but it was to hard to find everything I needed.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you guys!!!  I'm blushing... :")

Ricker, I found the ship at Petsmart. My LFS doesn't have anything hokey for smaller tanks. 
I think it was 30 bucks or so. They have a few different sizes, but mostly the same styles. It's been a while since I bought it, so I dunno exactly. 

Happy hunting! I want to see your Pearl Harbor once it's done, k?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice tank some would hate it but i thinks its been done to great effect


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Considering it's all fake very pretty, shame it's so overstocked.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I gotta agree with darkfalz, though it does look very nice!


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks oliesminis, darkfalz & Julie! I'm working on getting my 55 gal started up. Once the cycle's done, the yo yos and platies are going in.  
Sadly, the dude at my LFS (has since been fired) told me that they'd all be fine in a 10 gal, and being a newb, I trusted him. 

Thank you all for the compliments!


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like the look of the tank too. Very nice. And I understand about being misinformed by your LFS. I was sold a common pleco for a ten gallon tank. *sigh*


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

lol I saw some little pirate figures to could buy in petsolutions magazine they send me. But what look are you going for with your 55. It will look great I beat. Also my 10g is over stocked but you know i juse keep it cleaned. Also yes I am going to get my pearl habor tank when I get paid hopefully going to start with sand and ships. Work fomr there


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Ricker!  

Not sure how I'm going to set up the new tank. I'm gonna throw in enough stuff for the fishies to play and hide in, but I'm thinking I might go for a rock wall in the back, sort of a coral reef-ish look, but that's as far as I've gotten. I may try to hide something hokey (but tasteful) somewhere in there. I dunno. 

I'm excited to see your tank evolve, Ricker!  PLEASE keep me posted.  

Happy Days!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Will do. I counted it up today minus the taxes everything I need to start my Pearl Harbor tank will cost me 50 bucks. then the tank which what I am thinking about doing is just going to Wal-mart and getting the tank. I have a Wal-mart tank running right now and it is doing great. I will probly change filter for it get a Emperor 280 Power Filter. Then upgrade light. Yes I will keep you posted on both of my tanks. If you want I can PM you when I start to add stuff to my 55.


----------

